# Summerlands Lodge, Hospital - Westgate on Sea, Feb 11



## tank2020 (Mar 4, 2011)

The old place was once a boys school, but then became a nursing home, I've been driving past this place for ages, and my missus was sick of me going on about it each time we drove past. It is very public, on a main road, with a bus stop in front, and another building using the same access.

But I grew balls and went for it. Got to say it was creepy in there, I think there was a fire alarm beeping, which spooked me every time it went off, clanging air vents, and pigeons, bloody pigeons, plus I forgot my torch.

The place has been ransacked for metal, but it surprises me the amount of equipment left in these places, especially in the time of financial hardship.

The site has rooms covered in photos of staff and residents, having parties etc. Which just adds to the sad atmosphere of the place. I find it quite distressing what the chavs write on the old pictures, a final insult after; being moved from their homes, to a place they were probably forced into, then once they got used to the idea of seeing their lives out there, are moved on again, sorry I am ranting.

On with the pics. I owe my bit of Bravery to Flyboy who recently gave this place ago too.








































































Chav B******S






Thes guys scared the hibjebees out of me





































Sorry about all the pics, I aint very good at choosing. Hope you like.


----------



## nelly (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice stuff, loving the stained glass


----------



## Em_Ux (Mar 4, 2011)

This place looks like a fantastic explore.

There's no need for people to write things like that on peoples photos 

Ahh the dreaded pigeons I always get caught out by them too!

Great shots too....thanks for sharing


----------



## King Al (Mar 4, 2011)

Cool find tank, I'm definitely going to have to have a look at this place


----------



## dobbo79 (Mar 4, 2011)

great pics - the place is definatley eerie..
i especially like the last pic..very atmospheric

i hate skyrats....sorry pigeons too - very unpredictable buggers lol


----------



## Cuban B. (Mar 4, 2011)

That looks like a good site with plenty to see, I like it.


----------



## darrenwindle (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh wow!!! what an excellent set of pictures. I especially like the one of the cross with the sole poppy. That makes a whole statement in itself.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey mate, cheers for the credit! I went back this weekend, but it had been nailed shut. We found another way in...


----------



## tank2020 (May 13, 2011)

Sad to say this place went up in flames last night. Not sure of the damage but it was pretty big judging buy the amount of fire appliances on site (7). Another one bites the dust. 

On the brightside though I expect they will be able to build some generic, sterile flats now.


----------



## Snips86x (May 13, 2011)

Bugger! Shame about the fire. I can also agree that I've more than once been scared by them pigeons, just cant get away from them. Superb set of images and I love the stained glass window. Suprised its still intact. Nice soft focus by the way. Was this done by a lens?


----------



## waley_bean (May 19, 2011)

Lovely pictures. I agree about the Chavs writing on the old photos, nasty little things they are.


----------

